# Jay, 2 year old Patterdale Terrier needs home!



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Jay is a 2 yrs old Patterdale Terrier who has grown up with another dog of the same age. He is a very loving dog who seeks affection and has great harmony with his current dog partner. Jay however doesn't know how to meet dogs outside and with having the 2 dogs it has been difficult to put the work into his socialization.

Jay needs a family who understands terriers and can give him confidence in mixing with dogs even if as a temporary measure it is on a muzzle. He loves his walks and enjoys the garden. Jay doesn't play with toys other than set up tugs of war between Jay and his canine partner or his owners. What a charmer.

We are looking either for Jay to be an only dog in experienced hands so he can continue to build skills..or to join another dog who can act as a role model and is calm enough to support positive encounters. Jay is good with children and his only fault indoors he can be a little enthusiastic with visitors jumping up to say hello. A typical terrier in other aspects needing front door security and a terrier proof garden. Jay is neutered; vax'd and tattooed. Fostered in Woking

Please visit our website and complete our questionnaire Click HERE. Go thru to the forum and see his thread under dogs in foster.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Just to let you know that Jay wants a home for Christmas.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Still looking ????


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, he is still looking!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Finally, some much needed new photos of Jay to show you just how lovely this little guy is  he is still in kennels looking for a foster home or forever home:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

hope he finds a loving home soon.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Jays thread by Lynne:

Walked Jay with Chleo yesterday. Oh I can't help feel these 2 should be together and they are easy to manage outside just careful introductions with other dogs from Jay's perspective, if he can get close and just smell/ sense them, he relaxes. Typical terrier ... and such a beautiful spirit.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi there

Would like to close this thread as we will not be homing Chleo without Jay and there is already a joint ad for them. Keep fingers crossed everyone that we find a forever home for them both together.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Jay found his forever home 

Chleo is still looking for hers


----------

